# The Elder Scrolls V SKYRIM angekündigt!



## Rhokan (12. Dezember 2010)

Vor kurzem wurde der neue, von den meisten RPG Fans bestimmt schon seit langem erwartete Teil 5 der Serie angekündigt!

Hier der Trailer...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uDO7Asl3gl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bekannt ist bis jetzt das der neue Teil, wie der Name sagt, in Skyrim ,der Heimat der Nords, spielt und am 11.November 2011 erscheinen soll.


P.S.: Quelle sucht ihr selber, da es hier verpöhnt is auf bestimmte Seiten zu verlinken (was ich das nun tun müsste :>)


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Dezember 2010)

Nice. Wird auch Zeit. Leider noch n Jahr warten. 

Tante Edit meint grad: Es ist TES V, nicht IV.


----------



## Rhokan (12. Dezember 2010)

> Tante Edit meint grad: Es ist TES V, nicht IV.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Macht der Gewohntheit verleitet zu TES IV : O ^^

Ob's wie immer ein SP Spiel wird oder vllt ein MMO? Hoffentlich geht das Jahr schnell rum :


----------



## Laz0rgun (12. Dezember 2010)

Hoffentlich wirds SP ! Wenn das dann als "WoW-Killer" hochgehypt wird ist es eh nach einem Jahr von der Serverabschaltung bedroht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2010)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!

Ich zock immer noch Oblivion bis zum Erbrechen.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Dezember 2010)

Sieht meiner Meinung nach sehr gut soweit. Die Story bsiher erinnern mich leicht an Morrowind. Dovahkiin/Dragonborn (wahrscheinlich Drachengeborener zu deutsch) klingt ein wenig nach Nereverarine. In wiefern man der selbige wird, bleibt natürlich abzuwarten....achja, kann sein das ich mich irre, aber was das in dem Trailer ein Drache?! 

Sonst bleibt nur zu sagen, dass ich die Musik ziemlich episch fand.

Ich freue mich schon drauf und hoffe, dass sie die deutsche Übersetzung diesmal richtig hinbekommen.

Edit: im der deutschen Version des Trailers heißt der Dovahkiin "Drachenblut".


----------



## Silenzz (12. Dezember 2010)

War glaub ich auch ein Drache, sah jedenfalls stark danach aus.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2010)

Naja, sie haben einige Punkte aus Oblivion wieder gut zu machen:
- bessere Hauptstory mit spannenden Hauptquests
- mitlevelnde Gegner abschaffen
- bessere deutsche Übersetzung
Und das sind nur die wichtigsten drei.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]- bessere Hauptstory mit spannenden Hauptquests[...]



Scheint bisher ja nichts anderes zu sein, als eine typische Story von einem Helden, der schon vor Ewigkeiten prophezeit wurde. Ich hoffe nur das sie das gut verpacken können, so wie bei Morrowind. 
Ich hoffe zumindestens, dass das Finale episch sein wird und wie bei, ich glaub bisher, allen (Haupt-)Elder Scrolls teilen nicht einfach nur stupides draufhauen bis der Gegner umfällt.


----------



## Rhokan (12. Dezember 2010)

Drache als Endgegner ... . : / Da fand ich doch Dagoth Ur samt dem Roten Berg und natürlich Lorkhan viel stylischer
Was ich immer gehofft habe, war das vllt mal die Geschichte der Dwemer spielbar wird, ich glaub in Morrowind bin ich 80% der Zeit wo ich gezockt hab in deren Ruinen gewesen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Drache als Endgegner ... . : / Da fand ich doch Dagoth Ur samt dem Roten Berg und natürlich Lorkhan viel stylischer



Ich sag nur Gothic 2.


----------



## Silenzz (12. Dezember 2010)

Naja bei DA:O war der Drache auch recht stimmig, prügelt mich nicht für meine Meinung . Aber mal gucken was kommt, vll. isses doch nicht der Endgegner.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Dezember 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ob's wie immer ein SP Spiel wird oder vllt ein MMO? Hoffentlich geht das Jahr schnell rum :


Sicher SP, wie alle TES Teile. Ein TES MMO, was dazu noch perfekt umgesetzt ist, wäre wohl zu schön, um wahr zu sein.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Scheint bisher ja nichts anderes zu sein, als eine typische Story von einem Helden, der schon vor Ewigkeiten prophezeit wurde. Ich hoffe nur das sie das gut verpacken können, so wie bei Morrowind.
> Ich hoffe zumindestens, dass das Finale episch sein wird und wie bei, ich glaub bisher, allen (Haupt-)Elder Scrolls teilen nicht einfach nur stupides draufhauen bis der Gegner umfällt.



Naja, auf die Verpackung kommt es schon an. Mass Effect und Dragon Age haben eindrucksvoll bewiesen wie man eine Story und Dialoge inszenieren kann. In Oblivion und Fallout 3 hat Hauptstory größtenteils komplett enttäuscht und in New Vegas, welches ja von Obsidian kam, habe ich sie gar nicht mehr beachtet...


----------



## EpicFailGuy (12. Dezember 2010)

Darauf habe ich ewig gewartet.
Danke Bethesda, danke!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2010)

Endlich 
Neben Gothic 2 war TES 4 eines der Rollenspiele, das immer auf der Festplatte geblieben ist. Und abgesehen davon, dass ich die Hauptquest schon gut inszeniert fand, war das Erkunden und die massigen Nebenquests mit eigenen Geschichten einfach klasse^^
Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2010)

TES hat sich aber immer dadurch ausgezeichnet, dass man (auch gerade dank Mods) einfach ALLES machen kann: Man kann Meuchelmörder sein, Paladin, der langweilige supergute Ritter oder auch nur ein Jäger, Perlentaucher oder Bauer. Wenn man Sinn für diese Art von RP hat, ist Oblivion einfach die Referenz. Dragon Age und Mass Effect sind nur deswegen so gut inszeniert, weil sie fast komplett geradlinig und unfrei ablaufen. Man kann zwar zwischen Weg a und b entscheidet, aber landet immer bei Ziel Z. Bei Oblivion kann ich Weg F über C,U,I machen und Ziel Z komplett ignorieren, dafür eigenes Ziel X anpeilen.

Ein Vergleich mit DA: O hinkt nicht nur, der fährt im Rollstuhl.


----------



## mastergamer (12. Dezember 2010)

Ein Traum wird wahr .. endlich!


----------



## Silenzz (12. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich mit DA: O hinkt nicht nur, der fährt im Rollstuhl.


Mir ging es nicht darum, die beiden Spiele miteinander zu vergleichen, sondern nur, dass ein Drache als Endgegner nicht unbedingt völlig schlecht sein muss.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht darum, die beiden Spiele miteinander zu vergleichen, sondern nur, dass ein Drache als Endgegner nicht unbedingt völlig schlecht sein muss.



Ja, vielleicht bin ich zu sehr aufgefahren, aber Morrowind und Oblivion sind für mich die RPGs schlechthin. Dagegen kommt einfach nix an. Und ein Drache; warum nicht. Oblivion hatte ja in dem Sinne gar keinen Endgegner. Man musste ja nur einen NPC eskortieren. Nun ja...


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass auch die Musik wieder so stimmungsvoll ist 
Im Trailer klang ja auch wieder das TES Theme mit an.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (13. Dezember 2010)

> You should have acted. They're already here. The Elder Scrolls told of their return. Their defeat was merely delay Til the time after Oblivion opened, When the sons of Skyrim would&#65279; spill their own blood. But no-one wanted to believe. Believe they even existed. And when the truth finally dawns: It dawns in fire. But, There's one they fear. In their tongue, he's Novak'leen Dragon Born!


 
Episch, einfach nur episch.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Dezember 2010)

nachdem oblivion der totale reinfall war, werd ich erst mal ne menge kritiken lesen und dann entscheiden ob ichs kaufe ...


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> nachdem oblivion der totale reinfall war, werd ich erst mal ne menge kritiken lesen und dann entscheiden ob ichs kaufe ...


Nachdem Oblivion absolut fantastisch war und Morrowind noch um Längen übertraf, werd ich wohl...trotzdem zuerst die ersten paar Patches abwarten, bevor ich mir das kaufe  Wenn ich an den "rote Farbe"-Grafikbug von Oblivion zurückdenke...das war ja echt nicht schön.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Na gut, Hauptquest war schwach und die Synchro noch schwächer. Ansonsten bot Oblivion genau das, was man von einem TES erwartet. Endlose Freiheit, zahlreiche Quests und eine perfekte Basis für Mods.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Dezember 2010)

ich war enttäuscht und hatte es damals unausgespielt wieder verkauft.

teilweise unverständliche deutsche texte, die mitten im satz dann die sprache wechselten und die mitlevelnden monster waren die beiden sachen, die mich am meisten aufgeregt hatten und zumindest mir den spielspass genommen haben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, das Mitleveln kommt noch dazu. Ansich nicht schlecht, aber total undurchdacht. Ich befreie die Welt vor den größten Bedrohungen, die sie kennt und sterbe durch .... eine Ratte.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Dezember 2010)

oke. ist n extremes beispiel. aber man löst schwere quest, kriegt rüstung dafür, verzaubert die und geht dann ins startgebiet zurück und die räuber aus dem wald dort, haben die gleichen teile an und sind genauso schwer zu besiegen wie am anfang .. und wenn du sie dann tötest, droppt dementsprechend auch die gleiche rüstung ...


----------



## EpicFailGuy (13. Dezember 2010)

Oblivion ist so eine Sache - die Einen lieben es, die Anderen hassen es.
Ich fand die Synchro zum Beispiel sehr unterhaltsam, ich habe mich bei den Gesprächen und Sprüchen köstlich amüsiert.
"Ich habe ja schon gegen Schlammkrabben gekämpft, die stärker waren als Ihr!"
"Ihr bewegt Euch wie eine schwangere Kuh."
"Ich habe kürzlich eine Schlammkrabbe gesehen - schreckliche Kreaturen."
"Ich habe gehört Ihr seid ein Idiot, ist da etwas wahres dran?"
Um nur einige zu nennen. 

Ob man nun Morrowind, Oblivion oder sogar beide begeistert gezockt hat, freuen kann man sich, denk ich zumindest, auf jeden Fall.
Und Diskussionen über Oblivion/Morrowind sind eh schon älter als das Internet und führen in den meisten Fällen zu nichts. 
Deswegen lasst eurer Euphorie, wenn vorhanden, freien Lauf!


----------



## Tilbie (13. Dezember 2010)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Deswegen lasst eurer Euphorie, wenn vorhanden, freien Lauf!



GEIL, ich liebe Oblivion und freue mich so sehr!!!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Dezember 2010)

Na ja, wenn man betrachtet, wiesehr das Spiel in Hinsicht auf Größe, Features und Fähigkeiten von Daggerfall über Morrowind bis Oblivion beschnitten wurde, haben wir in Skyrim vermutlich noch genau drei Kampf-Skills: Weapons, Armor und Magic.  Gilden gibt's dann vermutlich noch ganze zwei Stück, die Hauptquest ist in fünf Stunden erledigt und es gibt je zehn verschiedene Waffen und Rüstungen. Dafür gibt es 82 neue Minigames. Grafisch stellt das Teil alles in den Schatten und als Synchronsprecher kriegen wir Sean Connery, Christopher Lee und Morgan Freeman. 

Aber mal ganz im Ernst - ich hoffe, Bethesda besinnt sich ein wenig auf die Wurzeln der TES-Reihe und macht das Teil nicht noch primitiver, als es seit Oblivion sowieso schon ist.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (13. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> macht das Teil nicht noch primitiver, als es seit Oblivion sowieso schon ist.



Subjektiver Eindruck ist subjektiv.
Aber wie schon vorhin erwähnt, bei Oblivion scheiden sich die Geister.
Hoffen wir mal, dass Skyrim den Großteil unserer Erwartungen erfüllt.


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na gut, Hauptquest war schwach und die Synchro noch schwächer.


Zumindest ist die Hauptquest wesentlich besser als die von Morrowind. Zudem sind die Gildenquests um Längen besser als die Gildenquests von Morrowind (dort kann man ja kaum von Quests sprechen).



sympathisant schrieb:


> teilweise unverständliche deutsche texte, die mitten im satz dann die sprache wechselten und die mitlevelnden monster waren die beiden sachen, die mich am meisten aufgeregt hatten und zumindest mir den spielspass genommen haben.


Die Texte sind seit dem Fanpatch so wie sie sein müssen und das Mitleveln der Monster find ich persönlich super. So ist man wenigstens nicht wie in Morrowind ab der zweiten Hälfte des Spiels nurnoch mit nem Hammer unterwegs, mit dem man jedes Monster mit nur 1 Schlag killen kann, sondern hat auch im späteren Spiel noch ne rechte Herausforderung.

Das Einzig (meiner Meinung nach) wirklich Schlechte an Oblivion sind die unzähligen Tore, die man schliessen muss. Aber wenn man den Unsichtbarkeitszauber hat, sind die eh in kürzester Zeit durch. Der Bösewicht am Schluss der Hauptquest ist dafür einer der gewaltigsten, mächtigsten und gigantischsten Bösewichter aller Zeiten.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (13. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das Einzig (meiner Meinung nach) wirklich Schlechte an Oblivion sind die unzähligen Tore, die man schliessen muss.



Da muss ich dir sogar als eingefleischter Oblivionliebhaber zustimmen.
Aber, die Hauptquest muss man ja nicht spielen. Bis ich die angerührt habe, vergingen bei mir knapp 400 Stunden.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zumindest ist die Hauptquest wesentlich besser als die von Morrowind.



In beiden Spielen waren die Hauptquests langweilig. Fallout 3 hat das sogar noch einmal gesteigert... Das was Bethesda kann sind die Nebenquests.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zumindest ist die Hauptquest wesentlich besser als die von Morrowind. Zudem sind die Gildenquests um Längen besser als die Gildenquests von Morrowind (dort kann man ja kaum von Quests sprechen).




Seh ich anders, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Seh ich anders, aber jedem das seine.


Und welcher der beiden Teilaussagen von mir siehst Du anders, bezüglich Hauptquest oder Gilden? Oder gar Beides? Warum?


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> In beiden Spielen waren die Hauptquests langweilig. Fallout 3 hat das sogar noch einmal gesteigert... Das was Bethesda kann sind die Nebenquests.


Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Ich persönlich fand die Hauptquest von Fallout 3 wirklich spannend. Fand es echt schade, als sie dann zu Ende war.


----------



## Asayur (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem mit der Hauptquest bei Fallout 3 war auch grundlegend der: wenn sie fertig war, wars vorbei, somit hat man irgendwann dazwischen viel gemacht und ein wenig den "Überblick über die Hauptquest verloren", ich hab "recht viel" der Hauptquest am Stück gemacht und dann ist sie wirklich stimmig und spannend inszeniert. 

&#8364;dit: ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, Oblivion und Morrowind haben mich nie so richtig in den Bann gezogen, ein Rollenspiel dass ich "mal schnell ne Stunde nebenher zocke" ist für mich nicht das wahre Rollenspiel, ich weiss nicht mal genau was mir nicht so gefallen hat, ich wurde einfach nicht warm damit.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (13. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Texte sind seit dem Fanpatch so wie sie sein müssen und das Mitleveln der Monster find ich persönlich super. So ist man wenigstens nicht wie in Morrowind ab der zweiten Hälfte des Spiels nurnoch mit nem Hammer unterwegs, mit dem man jedes Monster mit nur 1 Schlag killen kann, sondern hat auch im späteren Spiel noch ne rechte Herausforderung.



'Levelten' die Gegner in Morrowind nicht mit? Ich dachte schon. Jedenfalls tauchten manche Gegner auch nur ab einem bestimmten Level häufiger auf. *kopfkratz*

War jedenfalls nicht ganz so extrem wie in Oblivion. Da war es schon ein wenig befremdlich, als dann einfache Banditen mit den dicksten und teuersten Rüstungen durch die Gegend geeiert sind. Und man am Anfang des Spiels in einer Trollhöhle nur Ratten vorfand und am 'Ende' mit höherem Level in einem Rattenloch nur noch Trolle.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Dezember 2010)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Subjektiver Eindruck ist subjektiv.



Weniger Gilden und Sidequests, mehr Minigames, weniger Items und Skills = Tatsache und nicht subjektiv. Das Spiel wird mit jeder Fortsetzung mehr abgespeckt, mit Ausnahme von Arena zu Daggerfall.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Welche Minigames sind in Oblivion denn enthalten außer dem Schlossknacken?


----------



## Rhokan (13. Dezember 2010)

> Welche Minigames sind in Oblivion denn enthalten außer dem Schlossknacken?



Überredungskunst


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Überredungskunst



Najaaa okey... in Morrowind musste man zum Überreden nur eine Antwort spammen... irgendwann ging der Ordinator auf dich los und du hattest die Rüstung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (13. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Weniger Gilden und Sidequests, mehr Minigames, weniger Items und Skills = Tatsache und nicht subjektiv. Das Spiel wird mit jeder Fortsetzung mehr abgespeckt, mit Ausnahme von Arena zu Daggerfall.


 
Ich habe mich auf "primitiv" bezogen. Und das Du aus den von dir aufgezählten Sachen den Schluss zieht, dass das Spiel primitiver wird, ist sehr wohl eine subjektive Schlussfolgerung. 
Wie dem auch sei, ich fand Oblivion großartig, da scheiden sich eben die Geister.


----------



## Silmyiél (14. Dezember 2010)

Dann hoffe ich aber mal das die Dunkle Bruderschaft wieder mit eingebaut wird. Das waren so oder so die besten und spannendsten Quests/Gildenquests überhaupt.
Ich hab bei ihr immer zuerst alle Quests erledigt und mich dann eventuell ... an die Hauptquests gemacht.


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> 'Levelten' die Gegner in Morrowind nicht mit? Ich dachte schon. Jedenfalls tauchten manche Gegner auch nur ab einem bestimmten Level häufiger auf. *kopfkratz*
> 
> War jedenfalls nicht ganz so extrem wie in Oblivion. Da war es schon ein wenig befremdlich, als dann einfache Banditen mit den dicksten und teuersten Rüstungen durch die Gegend geeiert sind. Und man am Anfang des Spiels in einer Trollhöhle nur Ratten vorfand und am 'Ende' mit höherem Level in einem Rattenloch nur noch Trolle.


Mitleveln taten sie nicht, ne Ratte blieb ne Ratte, egal zu welchem Spielzeitpunkt man sie antraf. Nur war es so, dass man eben später kaum mehr Ratten antraf, sondern Goldene Heilige, Daedra, etc. Aber mit nem nett verzauberten Hammer konnte man die Onehitten, das fand ich dann irgendwie...naja...schade. In Oblivion muss man halt auch in Super-Ober-Mega-Hammer-Killer-Ausrüstung immernoch gegen die Gegner "kämpfen" und onehittet sie nicht einfach weg.


----------



## Tyrophobi (14. Dezember 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDpx63OujZw&feature=fvst

i came !


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Dezember 2010)

Tyrophobi schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDpx63OujZw&feature=fvst
> 
> i came !



Zu nem langweiligen Render-Filmchen? Ich warte lieber auf Gameplay-Footage. Vorzugsweise keine Bullshots, auf denen Features zu sehen sind, die dann wieder in Form von DLC dazugekauft werden müssen. Aber völlig egal, wie genial oder enttäuschend das Spiel auch werden mag: Durch Vorbestellungen und sauteure Sammler-Editionen wird schon alleine des Namens wegen wieder richtig fett abgesahnt!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Dezember 2010)

da sitzt aber bei jemanden die ff pleite wohl noch tief xD


----------



## xXx-Boon (15. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Zu nem langweiligen Render-Filmchen? Ich warte lieber auf Gameplay-Footage. Vorzugsweise keine Bullshots, auf denen Features zu sehen sind, die dann wieder in Form von DLC dazugekauft werden müssen. Aber völlig egal, wie genial oder enttäuschend das Spiel auch werden mag: Durch Vorbestellungen und sauteure Sammler-Editionen wird schon alleine des Namens wegen wieder richtig fett abgesahnt!



Bis jetz hat Bethesda kein mieses Game hervorgebracht und damit sind sie eine der wenigen Firmen (mit Blizzard, Valve, Bioware) denen man eigentlich wirklich blind vertrauen kann.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Dezember 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> da sitzt aber bei jemanden die ff pleite wohl noch tief xD



Erinnere mich nicht dran! Bin ich froh, dass ich für diesen Mist nicht in die eigene Tasche greifen musste!

War aber dieses Jahr allgemein übel, nicht nur bei FF. MoH fällt mir da z.B. noch spontan ein und noch diverse andere. Ich hoffe inständig, dass Skyrim kein Schrott wird aber das mit dem blinden Vertrauen hat sich bei mir erst mal erledigt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Naja, Medal of Honor wurde ja in der Gamestar ziemlich zerlegt. Ich kauf mir mittlerweile keine Spiele mehr, ohne vorher lange Berichte zu lesen. Ausgenommen ist Blizzard, die kriegen irgendwie immer was halbwegs hin.

Die Berichte zu Two Worlds 2 hab ich mir gar nicht erst durchgelesen, der erste Teil war wohl der größte Softwareschrott, der je auf DVD gepresst wurde.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Dezember 2010)

Two Worlds 2 hat wesentlich bessere Kritiken bekommen als Teil 1 und einige halten das Spiel sogar für deutlich besser als Oblivion, aber das ist hier nicht das Thema.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich spiele nur RPGs, wenn ich mir den Charakter selbst aussuchen kann. Ich will nicht einen unsymphatischen Söldner-Drecksack spielen wie bei TW.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Two Worlds 2 hat wesentlich bessere Kritiken bekommen als Teil 1 und einige halten das Spiel sogar für deutlich besser als Oblivion, aber das ist hier nicht das Thema.



Es ist in Sachen Story besser. Mir missfällt nur das Inventar und vor allem das Kampfsystem, welches komplett ohne Fokus auskommt und es daher oftmals schwer ist den Gegner wirklich zu treffen. =/


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (16. Dezember 2010)

xXx-Boon schrieb:


> Bis jetz hat Bethesda kein mieses Game hervorgebracht und damit sind sie eine der wenigen Firmen (mit Blizzard, Valve, Bioware) denen man eigentlich wirklich blind vertrauen kann.




Ich empfand Fallout 3 als "mies". Mies im Sinne von enttäuscht, weil es sich eher als ein "The Elder Scrolls of the Future" angefühlt hat als ein Fallout-Nachfolger.


----------



## herodog (13. August 2011)

Hallo kann mir wer sagen was [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Skyrim genau ist ? ist es ein online rollenspiel oder eins im einzelspieler ? so wie dragon age etc?[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]danke[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]mfg [/font]


----------



## Al Fifino (14. August 2011)

Wikipedia-Link zu "The Elder Scrolls"

Man betrachte die Tabelle auf der rechten Seite, vor allem den Punkt "Spielmodi". Wie Du schnell erkennen wirst, haben die Elder-Scrolls-Spiele allesamt nur den Singleplayer-Modus zur Verfügung. Da es sich bei "Skyrim" ebenfalls um ein Spiel dieser Reihe handelt, ist es bei diesem auch nicht anders.

Das Ganze hätte Dich übrigens fünf Minuten Suchen bei google gekostet. 

Greets


----------



## Panorama123 (15. August 2011)

Bin ich der einzige der nicht mehr drauf warten kann????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUER0kyKnGE

Es wird so umwerfend epic


----------



## Teal (15. August 2011)

Mal sehen, was ich nach der GC dazu sage. Ist ähnlich wie GW2 bisher viel zu schön, um wahr zu sein.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (15. August 2011)

Kann auch kaum Drauf warten und es ist noch sooo Lange  Hab allein oblivion 300 Stunden lang gespielt.  Ich kann mich nur noch nicht Entscheiden ob ich es mir für den PC Hole um es dann in Schönster Grafik und 60 FPS genießen zu können oder für meine Playstation 3 bzw xbox 360 und es dann auf meinen 60 Zoll Fernseher spiele.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2011)

Schließ doch den PC am Fernseher an. Dann wäre das Problem gelöst^^


----------



## Xelyna1990 (15. August 2011)

Hab ich schon Probiert, führt aber zu Input Lags wenn ich über HDMI anschließe, und ob die über DVI oder VGA  anschluss weg gehen bezweifle ich, werde also mit einem Kompromiss leben müssen


----------



## Teal (15. August 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schließ doch den PC am Fernseher an. Dann wäre das Problem gelöst^^


Außerdem kann man das Spiel am PC wieder modden.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (15. August 2011)

Modden interessiert mich in dem fall kein stück, ich hab bis jetzt auser grafik mods für Oblivion keine Mod gefunden die für mich das spiel sinnvoll erweitert, besonders da ich vorraussetze das die Mods auch in Deutsch sind =)


Ich mach mir halt besonders als Bogenschützin sorgen, die Steuerung ist auf der Playstation 3 bei Oblivion leider murks, andersrum ist die Lead Plattform diesmal die Konsole und nicht der PC, mit etwas pech versauen sie die Portierung auf den PC... Naja ich denke es wird einfach ein spontankauf, oder ich muss es mir für beide Platformen holen...^^


----------



## Teal (15. August 2011)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Modden interessiert mich in dem fall kein stück, ich hab bis jetzt *auser grafik mods* für Oblivion keine Mod gefunden die für mich das spiel sinnvoll erweitert, besonders da ich vorraussetze das die Mods auch in Deutsch sind =)
> [...]


Grafik-Mods sind imho der Hauptgrund für's Modden.  Damit sieht Oblivion auch heute noch ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (15. August 2011)

Was bei Skyrim ja erst mal nicht nötig sein wird.^^

Naja, ich werde auf Bild Material der PC version vor der Veröffentlichung hoffen, wenn die pc version grafisch nur minimal besser ist wirds die konsolen version, im moment wissen die entwickler ja selber net ob die PC version nur minmal oder um einiges besser aussieht


----------



## Grushdak (20. August 2011)

Teal schrieb:


> Grafik-Mods sind imho der Hauptgrund für's Modden.


Das war noch nie der Hauptgrund für das Modden - nur ein Grund von vielen.
In erster Linie waren Bugfixes, Interfaceanpassungen angesagt.
Besonders bei Oblivion traf Letzteres schon gleich bei Release zu.
Da gab es dermaßen schlechte Übersetzungen/Einteilungen - falsche Interfacemaße +++.

Ich selber weiß nicht mehr, wie lange ich TES IV gespielt habe - allerdings nicht allzu lang.
Vielmehr habe ich mit anderen Spielern teilweise das Interface angepasst, Mods überstetzt u.a. Rednoz(?) Rüstungspuppen, den Haus/Questmod) Kumiko Manor"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Nostalgie PC aufgenommen^

Ich werde Skyrim erstmal etwas abwarten.
Sollte es beim Release schon anders sein, wie bei TES IV - dann werde ich es mir bestimmt holen.

ps.
Die TES Reihe wird hoffentlich noch eine Weile weitergehen.
Immerhin gibt es noch viele viele Ländereien als Grundlage für Fortsetzungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. August 2011)

Ich würd mir ein Elder Scrolls wünschen, was in Elsweyr spielt. Ist soweit ich ein wüstenartiges-/tropisches Gebiet. Noch besser wäre "Black Marsh" was ja ein sumpfiges Gebiet sein soll und ich bin grundsätzlich ein Fan von Sümpfen in Videospielen. Ansonsten fände ich auch Morrowind interessant, mit der ganzen Invasion die dort geschehen ist etc.. 

Wie dem auch sei, ich freu mich jedenfalls tierisch auf Skyrim und hoffe , dass die Übersetzung in Ordnung sein wird. Oblivion war eine reine Katastrophe was die Übersetzung anging...ich meine, wer zur HÖLLE übersetzt "Heal Minor Wounds"("Schwache/Geringe Wunde heilen") zu "Schwacher Feuerball"?! Als ich das zum ersten mal gesehen habe ist mir fast der Kopf vor lauter FAIL explodiert....
Also hoffe ich, dass Skyrim vernünftig übersetzt wird...


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2011)

Das wird keiner kaufen, die heiraten an dem Tag alle!

Ok, jetzt mal im Ernst: Ich würde es mir auch gerne mal angucken, wenn es eine Demo gäbe ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. August 2011)

Warum Demo? Wie willst du bei einem so riesigen Spiel eine Demo? Damit du 5 Minuten durch die Gegend laufen und dir das Startgebiet angucken kannst? Davon bekommst du auch keinen Eindruck des Gesamtspiels.



> Wie dem auch sei, ich freu mich jedenfalls tierisch auf Skyrim und hoffe , dass die Übersetzung in Ordnung sein wird. Oblivion war eine reine Katastrophe was die Übersetzung anging...ich meine, wer zur HÖLLE übersetzt "Heal Minor Wounds"("Schwache/Geringe Wunde heilen") zu "Schwacher Feuerball"?! Als ich das zum ersten mal gesehen habe ist mir fast der Kopf vor lauter FAIL explodiert....
> Also hoffe ich, dass Skyrim vernünftig übersetzt wird...



Ich bestell es mir bei Amazon.co.uk. Da ist es zum einen billiger und es dauert auch nicht viel länger. Mir geht es darum, dass alle Mods funktionieren, bei der DV gibts da gerne mal Probleme.


----------



## Dracun (21. August 2011)

Na ja bei der 30 minuten Video Prsäentation uff der GC hat die Dame die deutschen Namen verwendet für die Ortschaften und selbst bei mir, relativ unempfindlichen Menschen bei sowat, haben sich die Fussnägel hoch gezogen.
Also dat muss ja schon wat heißen  Die genauen Namen habe ich nimmer im Kopp, nur soviel es waren WÖRTLICHE Übersetzungen. Hat sich schrecklich angehört  Aber egal wer dat eine will , muss dat andere lieben.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. August 2011)

War wir in der gleichen Präsentation?
Ich fand die Namen nämlich relativ gelungen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. August 2011)

Gibts Beispiele?


----------



## Dracun (21. August 2011)

Ohh mann mir fällt grad echt kein Bsp ein .. 

Ich hab jetzt kein wirkliches Beispiel aber um es zu verdeutlichen Blacksea wäre in Schwarzsee umgewandelt worden .. zumindest so in der Art .. Also wirklich die Englischen Namen einfach Wort für Wort übersetzt und das fand ich .. wüüürrrgs 

Ka mushroom ich war am Mittwoch auf ner 30 Minuten Video Präsentation am Bethesda Stand und da ich kaum glaube das sich die Präsentationen irgendwie unterscheiden .. denk ich mal schon


----------



## Grushdak (21. August 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> ... aber um es zu verdeutlichen Blacksea wäre in Schwarzsee umgewandelt worden ...


Und ... ? Wie hätten sie's denn Deiner Meinung nach übersetzen sollen ... "Berliner Müggelsee" ^^? ... oder "Scharzes Meer"?


----------



## Dracun (22. August 2011)

Wie gesagt ich habe die Namen nimmer im Kopp, ich weiß nur das ich die Übersetzung/Eindeutschung für den Popo fand. Mir haben sich da die Fußnägel aufgerollt(wieso muss ich dat eigentlich rechtfertigen?). Es waren nur einfache simple Wortübersetzungen, man hätte sich da ruhig Mühe geben können und sich was passenderes ausdenken können. Meine Güte, wenn aus  (achtung weiteres Beispiel) Blackhill Forest Schwarzhügel Wald wird, ist das grottig. Vor allem da Eigennamen eigentlich nicht Übersetzt werden. Notthingham bleibt auch im Deutschen Nottingham.


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2011)

Ja okay, jeder hat anderes Empfinden.
Und das braucht natürlich auch keiner rechtfertigen!

Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich EV oder Dv hole.
Deutsche Version wegen den vielen neuen Sachen - der Verständnis halber ...
Englische bzw. US Version - weil's einfach atmosphärischer ist und vor allem für die kommenden Plugins, um nicht erst auf evtl. Übersetzungen warten zu müssen.

greetz


----------

